# well



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

after hearing xm on directv i love the music stations 
so now i wanna buy a xm system for my new condo is the roday a good radio what about the skifi ???


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Both are good receivers. I recently bought a Roady2 for my wife's car - and the home kit so she can listen to it at work, and it performs really well. I have two other Roadys on my account (father-in-law and brother-in-law) and both are fine.

My original Sky-Fi died after about three years of continual use, but it performed well. It's a lot bigger than the Roady and slightly more expensive for the Sky-Fi 2, so I'd recommend going for the Roady.

I had problems with the XM Commander, which needs a lot more installing in a vehicle.

Hope this helps and enjoy XM. I know as someone who drives over 40,000 miles a year, I love mine!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

thanks


----------

